# Καναρίνια > Φροντίδα - Κλουβιά -  Αξεσουάρ >  Κατασκευή κλουβιού με ποντάρισμα

## Nikolas Alamango

Γεια σας.. Σήμερα θα σας δείξω κάτι home made μηχανή πονταρίσματος λαμαρινών μεταξύ τους και δια σύρματα κλουβιών.. Έψαξα στο internet και μετά από πολύ ψάξιμο βρήκα αυτό που ήθελα.. Είναι η μηχανή πονταρίσματος δια λαμαρίνες αλλά εμένα με ενδιέφερε δια κλουβιά.. Έτσι είδα τι χρειάζεται δια να γίνει  και πήρα ένα φούρνο μικροκυμάτων από αυτούς πού παίρνουνε μέσα δια €15 και το ξήλωσα και πήρα τον μετασχηματιστή, αυτός μόνο χρειάζεται δια αυτή την δουλειά.. Έκανα τις ανάλογες τροποποιήσεις και ορίστε η μηχανή.. Τώρα το πώς δουλεύει δεν θα το αναλύσω εδώ, αλλά όποιος ενδιαφέρετε είμαι πάντα πρόθυμος να του δείξω.. Μόλις την ετοίμασα και είδα ότι είναι καλή, έκανα και ένα κλουβί 40Χ27Χ35 ύψος, δια να δώ τα προβλήματα.. Φυσικά χρησιμοποίησα όλο 1,8mm σύρμα ενώ δια τις νευρώσεις πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσω 3-4mm σύρμα.. Απλός ήθελα να δω τις δυσκολίες στην κατασκευή.. Είναι πολύ γρήγορα που κατασκευάζετε με αυτόν τον τρόπο.. Έμεινε ο πάτος που θα γίνει με 5εκ. ύψος λαμαρίνα γαλβανιζέ γύρωθεν πάχος 0,3mm.. Αυτό θα το αφήσω δια την Τρίτη.. Απλός θα σας δείξω την made hand μηχανή μου και το πειραματικό κλουβί.. Υπάρχουν λάθη φυσικά αλλά δια πρώτο τρώγεται.. Θα το χρησιμοποιήσω φυσικά, δεν θα μείνει άχρηστο.. Απολαύστε...



Η συσκευή από ξύλο..



ΟΙ επαφές που γίνεται στα σύρματα το ποντάρισμα, δεν υπάρχει ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα αλλά τρομερή θερμοκρασία μέχρι στιγμιαίο λιώσιμο των συρμάτων. Με το τσάκ πρέπει να απομακρύνονται οι επαφές.. Και προσοχή διότι είναι πάρα πολύ ζεστά εκεί που γίνεται η κόλληση..



Η τροποποίηση του μετασχηματιστή φούρνου μικροκυμάτων..



Και το πειραματικό μου κλουβί..



Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται εδώ είμαι.. :winky:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

ωραια η κατασκευη σου! αλλα δεν καταλαβα ενα πραγμα, η συσκευη που εφτιαξες ειναι για να φτιαχνεις κλουβια οπως αυτο στη τελευταια φωτογραφια?

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Έχεις βαλθεί να μας κουφάνεις τελείως Νικόλα !! Τι έκανες εδώ ρε θηρίο ????????? χαχαχαχαχαχαχα δεν το πιστεύω !!!!!  

Άψογος λέμε !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Ισως για την τελειοποίηση των ενώσεων θα χρειαστείς ένα καλούπι να το πω.... ?? Κάπου να το ακουμπάς ώστε να πηγαίνουν εντελώς ευθεία οι πονταρισές !!*  ::

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

> *Έχεις βαλθεί να μας κουφάνεις τελείως Νικόλα !! Τι έκανες εδώ ρε θηρίο ????????? χαχαχαχαχαχαχα δεν το πιστεύω !!!!!  
> 
> Άψογος λέμε !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
> 
> Ισως για την τελειοποίηση των ενώσεων θα χρειαστείς ένα καλούπι να το πω.... ?? Κάπου να το ακουμπάς ώστε να πηγαίνουν εντελώς ευθεία οι πονταρισές !!*


Με την κατασκευή του πειραματικού κλουβιού, έλυσα πολλά προβλήματα νεόφερτα δια μένα Αλέξανδρε.. Μην φοβάσαι το επόμενο θα είναι ζευγαρώστρα 80Χ40Χ45 ύψος, αλλά θα πάρω την Τρίτη και 4mm σύρμα δια τις νευρώσεις ανά 15 εκ και ο σκελετός γύρο..

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

> ωραια η κατασκευη σου! αλλα δεν καταλαβα ενα πραγμα, η συσκευη που εφτιαξες ειναι για να φτιαχνεις κλουβια οπως αυτο στη τελευταια φωτογραφια?


Τι λες συνονόματε !!!! Κλουβιά ότι μέγεθος θέλω εγώ !!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

καλα τωρα με εστειλες... ::  
έχω εδώ και ένα χρόνο που σκεφτόμουν πως μπορεί να γίνεται αυτή η πατέντα αλλά δεν το είχα ψάξει.
βαλε κάποιον να τραβήξει ένα βίντεο την όλη διαδικασία.
Νίκο εύχομαι ο Θεός να σου δίνει υγεία πνευματική και σωματική για να μας ξεστραβώνεις.

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Εγώ βλέπω σιγά-σιγά με την πάροδο του χρόνου....να μένουν απούλητα τα κλουβιά των πετσοπάδων , και να αναρωτιούνται τι γίνεται και δεν μπορούν να πουλήσουν κλουβάκι & αυγοτροφή !!! χαχαχαχαχα  


* :Rolleye0012:

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

> καλα τωρα με εστειλες... 
> έχω εδώ και ένα χρόνο που σκεφτόμουν πως μπορεί να γίνεται αυτή η πατέντα αλλά δεν το είχα ψάξει.
> βαλε κάποιον να τραβήξει ένα βίντεο την όλη διαδικασία.
> Νίκο εύχομαι ο Θεός να σου δίνει υγεία πνευματική και σωματική για να μας ξεστραβώνεις.


Αν σε ενδιαφέρει είμαι πρόθυμος να σου δείξω την όλη κατασκευή Κώστα, αν έχεις μεράκι.. Είναι το μόνο που δεν λερώνεις τους τόπους, όπως με τα ξύλινα.. Παρόλο που είμαι λάτρεις των ξύλινων κλουβιών..

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

> *Εγώ βλέπω σιγά-σιγά με την πάροδο του χρόνου....να μένουν απούλητα τα κλουβιά των πετσοπάδων , και να αναρωτιούνται τι γίνεται και δεν μπορούν να πουλήσουν κλουβάκι & αυγοτροφή !!! χαχαχαχαχα  
> 
> 
> *


Εμάς που πιάνουν !! τα χέρια μας είναι κρίμα να μην τα χρησιμοποιούμε, και το μυαλό μας πιάνει!! :winky:

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Σωστός και άξιος,

Στο σημείο επαφής και κόλλησης που ζεσταίνεται φθείρεται παράλληλα γρήγορα και με κάθε πονταρισια ο χαλκοσωληνας,
μπορείς αντί να τον τσαλακωσεις ,να βάλεις στην εσωτερική του διάμετρο, ένα κομμάτι χαλκό φ/12 - φ/14 μήκους 5-10 πόντους, από τις βέργες που χρησιμοποιούν και θάβουν οι ηλεκτρολόγοι ,για να κάνουν γείωση σε τριφασικό,
η να βάλεις αυτές τις βέργες κατευθείαν χωρίς χαλκοσωληνα,και να τις κάνεις στο σημείο κολησης λίγο κωνικές για μεγαλύτερη απόδοση.

Θα σε βοηθούσε πολύ για να μην ξεκωλανε τα συρματακια ένα μαλακό ελατήριο στο πάνω μπράτσο της ηλεκτροποντας,για να ασκείς όση πίεση χρειάζεται κατά περίπτωση, επίσης και ένα ενδιάμεσο ποτασιομετρο,για ψιλά -χονδρά συρματακια,

Πάντως σε παραδέχομαι.

----------


## lagreco69

Αξιος!!!! Νκολα αξιος!!! ο τηλεοπτικος Μαγκαιβερ θα επεφτε σε καταθλιψη!! εαν σε γνωριζε,  πολυ εξυπνη η κατασκευη σου.

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

> Σωστός και άξιος,
> 
> Στο σημείο επαφής και κόλλησης που ζεσταίνεται φθείρεται παράλληλα γρήγορα και με κάθε πονταρισια ο χαλκοσωληνας,
> μπορείς αντί να τον τσαλακωσεις ,να βάλεις στην εσωτερική του διάμετρο, ένα κομμάτι χαλκό φ/12 - φ/14 μήκους 5-10 πόντους, από τις βέργες που χρησιμοποιούν και θάβουν οι ηλεκτρολόγοι ,για να κάνουν γείωση σε τριφασικό,
> η να βάλεις αυτές τις βέργες κατευθείαν χωρίς χαλκοσωληνα,και να τις κάνεις στο σημείο κολησης λίγο κωνικές για μεγαλύτερη απόδοση.
> 
> Θα σε βοηθούσε πολύ για να μην ξεκωλανε τα συρματακια ένα μαλακό ελατήριο στο πάνω μπράτσο της ηλεκτροποντας,για να ασκείς όση πίεση χρειάζεται κατά περίπτωση, επίσης και ένα ενδιάμεσο ποτασιομετρο,για ψιλά -χονδρά συρματακια,
> 
> Πάντως σε παραδέχομαι.


Δυστυχώς κοίταξα στην αγορά και δεν βρήκα να πουλάνε βέργες η 12 η 14mm . Γιαυτό πήρα κομμάτι της χαλκοσωλήνα το τσαλάκωσα και το δίπλωσα και το έβαλα μέσα στην χαλκοσωλήνα και έτσι έχει καλό πάτημα.. Το άλλο με τα σύρματα τα κολλάει τόσο καλά που είναι αδύνατο και να θες να τα ξεκολλήσεις δεν μπορείς.. Είμαι ευχαριστημένος με το κόλλημα του.. Το μόνο είναι να κατασκευάσω μόλες με τρύπες 2mm δια να περνώ τα σύρματα μέσα και να βγαίνει εύκολα μετά. Δια αυτό σκέφτηκα να πάρω δύο ξύλα του 1εκ. και στην ένωση τους να βγάλω τις τρύπες, θα ενώνονται μεταξύ τους με κολλητική τέλλα η χαρτοταινία δια να ξεχωρίζουν μετά και να ελευθερώνετε από τα σύρματα..  Όσο δια πίεση το πατώ το άνω σκέλος με το χέρι μου όσο χρειάζεται που έχω και τον διακόπτη.

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Για καλούπι πάρε πηχάκι 2χ2
κόψε 3 κοματια στο μήκος του πλέγματος που θες να κατασκευάσεις πχ 60 πόντους,
πιαστα στην μέγγενη βάζοντας τα σε ευθεία,και παράλληλα και επίπεδα και σφιξτα αρκετά για να μην κουνιούνται,
σημάδεψε τα ανά 2 πόντους και τα 3 μαζί με μολύβι.
με μια λίμα 2 χιλιοστά,η με την γωνιά της ράσπας, η με λάμα από σιδεροπρίονο χονδρό, άνοιξε τα αυλακιά πάνω στα σημαδεμένα πηχάκια, βάθους 3 χιλ.περιπου ,και πλάτους το ίδιο,
αρκεί να χωρά το 1.5 η 1,8 συρματακι ευρύχωρα

κανε το ίδιο για τα παράλληλα σύρματα των 2,5 η 3,0 χιλιοστών στις αποστάσεις που εσύ θέλεις, και έχεις μελετήσει,
μετά ένωσε, κάρφωσε, κώλυσε, τα 3 παράλληλα με τα ψιλά σύρματα,με τα 2 κάθετα με τα χονδρά σύρματα,και θα έχεις ένα τελάρο (καλούπι) πάνω στο οποίο θα απλώνεις τα 3-4 χονδρά σύρματα πρώτα και από πάνω τους τα κάθετα ψιλά.

υ/γ τα αυλακιά για τα χονδρά σύρματα, καντα πιο βαθιά, για να πατάνε επάνω τους σταθερά τα ψιλά,
αφού στρώσεις τα σύρματα στο καλούπι σου, χρησιμοποίησε ένα πηχάκι από επάνω για να μένουν σταθερά, εδώ βέβαια χρειάζεσαι και τα δυο σου χέρια , αλλά θα βρεις τρόπο (πατέντα) εσύ,δεν σε φοβάμαι.

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

> Για καλούπι πάρε πηχάκι 2χ2
> κόψε 3 κοματια στο μήκος του πλέγματος που θες να κατασκευάσεις πχ 60 πόντους,
> πιαστα στην μέγγενη βάζοντας τα σε ευθεία,και παράλληλα και επίπεδα και σφιξτα αρκετά για να μην κουνιούνται,
> σημάδεψε τα ανά 2 πόντους και τα 3 μαζί με μολύβι.
> με μια λίμα 2 χιλιοστά,η με την γωνιά της ράσπας, η με λάμα από σιδεροπρίονο χονδρό, άνοιξε τα αυλακιά πάνω στα σημαδεμένα πηχάκια, βάθους 3 χιλ.περιπου ,και πλάτους το ίδιο,
> αρκεί να χωρά το 1.5 η 1,8 συρματακι ευρύχωρα
> 
> κανε το ίδιο για τα παράλληλα σύρματα των 2,5 η 3,0 χιλιοστών στις αποστάσεις που εσύ θέλεις, και έχεις μελετήσει,
> μετά ένωσε, κάρφωσε, κώλυσε, τα 3 παράλληλα με τα ψιλά σύρματα,με τα 2 κάθετα με τα χονδρά σύρματα,και θα έχεις ένα τελάρο (καλούπι) πάνω στο οποίο θα απλώνεις τα 3-4 χονδρά σύρματα πρώτα και από πάνω τους τα κάθετα ψιλά.
> ...


Τα έχω κάνει συνονόματε και δουλεύει καλά.. Δεν θα κάνω εξάλλου παραγωγή, παρότι είχα προβλήματα να αντιμετωπίσω το έβγαλα σε 3.5 ώρες, όχι και άσχημα με τους πειραματισμούς..

----------


## teo24

Μπραβο Νικολα.Πολυ μαστορικη δουλεια.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

νικολα...με τρελλανες...!

θελω και εγω...εχω μπαρμπα τρελλο με τετοιες κατασκευες θα τον βαλω να μου φτιαξει το μηχανακι,θελω οδιγιες να του  πω!!!
μιλαμε...φοβερο!!!μπραβο!!!!!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

Νικο περιμενουμε και το δικο σου βιντεακι.

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

> Νικο περιμενουμε και το δικο σου βιντεακι.


Αυτός είναι επαγγελματικά που δουλεύει και πρέπει να βγάλει δουλειά.. Θα γυρίσω βίντεο κάποια στιγμή, μην φοβάσαι.. Άσε πρώτα να λύσω μερικά προβλήματα που με απασχολούν...

----------


## orion

Φίλε απλά έχω μείνει με ανοιχτό το στόμα!!!  ::  :Love0030:

----------


## COMASCO

απλα συγχαρητηρια!μπραβο νικολα για ακομα μια φορα!!

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

[QUOTE=orion;498023]Φίλε απλά έχω μείνει με ανοιχτό το στόμα!!!  ::  :Love0030: [/QUOT

Τι λες Κρίς, είσαι μέσα !!! Όλες τις προσόψεις θα τις κατασκευάζεις εσύ.. Οικονομία μεγάλη...

----------


## Θοδωρής

Νίκο αν μπορείς δώσε μερικές πληροφορίες όπως τα χαρακτηριστικά του μετασχηματιστή, την τροποποίηση του, τον τρόπο που μπαίνουν οι χαλκοσωληνες στον μετασχηματιστή και ότι άλλο θεωρείς απαραίτητο για την κατασκευή του

----------


## orion

[QUOTE=Nikolas Alamango;498134]


> Φίλε απλά έχω μείνει με ανοιχτό το στόμα!!! [/QUOT
> 
> Τι λες Κρίς, είσαι μέσα !!! Όλες τις προσόψεις θα τις κατασκευάζεις εσύ.. Οικονομία μεγάλη...


ΧΕΧΕ φίλε εσύ είπαμε το προχώρησες πολύ... σιγα σιγα... θα με διώξουν από την πολυκατοικία... μία τα Timbrados που ακούγονται surround μια τα καρφώματα δεν αργεί πολύ... :Fighting0030: 

ερώτηση... στο σημείο που γίνεται το ποντάρισμα, δε θα σκουριάζει;;; ::

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

[QUOTE=orion;499093]


> ΧΕΧΕ φίλε εσύ είπαμε το προχώρησες πολύ... σιγα σιγα... θα με διώξουν από την πολυκατοικία... μία τα Timbrados που ακούγονται surround μια τα καρφώματα δεν αργεί πολύ...
> 
> ερώτηση... στο σημείο που γίνεται το ποντάρισμα, δε θα σκουριάζει;;;


Ο Χαλκός φίλε Κρίς, δεν σκουριάζει !!! Το μόνο φθείρεται λιγάκι από τις αμέτρητε επαφές.. Εγώ τώρα κάνω το τρίτο κλουβί, Ζευγαρώστρα, διότι είχα πολλά προβλήματα να λύσω, δεν είναι το ξύλινο που ήξερα τα κόλπα πότε γίνετε το ένα και πότε το άλλο.. Εδώ είναι μια νέα σειρά, σαν το ελατήριο της πόρτα και των ταιστρών πρέπει να ξέρεις πότε μπαίνουν, διότι μετά, κλάψτα Χαράλαμπε..!!! Έχω κάνει μια τροποποίηση στα σκέλη του πονταρίσματος δια να είναι πιο βολικό.. Κόντινα τα ξύλινα σκέλη και το αντικατέστησα το μήκος με χαλκοσωλήνα 15mm διάμετρο..

----------


## orion

[QUOTE=Nikolas Alamango;499101]


> Ο Χαλκός φίλε Κρίς, δεν σκουριάζει !!! Το μόνο φθείρεται λιγάκι από τις αμέτρητε επαφές..



χαχα φίλε με παρεξήγησες!!! δεν εννοώ το χαλκό προφανώς αλλά το σημείο που ποντάρεται το μέταλλο του κλουβιού...

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

[QUOTE=orion;499103]


> χαχα φίλε με παρεξήγησες!!! δεν εννοώ το χαλκό προφανώς αλλά το σημείο που ποντάρεται το μέταλλο του κλουβιού...


Γράψε λάθος, εννόησα.. Όχι δεν θα σκουριάσει, διότι θα τα μπογιατίσω με σπρέι μπογιά, άσπρη δυο χέρια...

----------


## orion

άρα θα σκουριάσει... νομίζω υπάρχει ένα σπρέυ για ψυχρό γαλβάνισμα αν το λέω καλά...

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

> άρα θα σκουριάσει... νομίζω υπάρχει ένα σπρέι για ψυχρό γαλβάνισμα αν το λέω καλά...


Θα το ερευνήσω, αλλά όπως και να έχει δεν θα το άφηνα γαλβανιζέ, δεν μου αρέσει...

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Να το πρώτο πειραματικό κλουβί που έκανα.. Το είχα αρχίσει πριν λίγες και λόγο εργασιών το άφησα.. Τώρα το τελείωσα και το έβαψα με σπρέϊ.. Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι είναι τέλειο και ότι είμαι ευχαριστημένος από την δουλειά που έγινε, αλλά έλυσα πολλά προβλήματα... Θα το χρησιμοποιήσω διότι πρόσεξα με αυτά που πουλάνε στα πετσάδικα και είναι όλα σχεδόν Κινέζικα, ένα παράπονο των πετσάδων είναι ότι σχεδόν σε όλα που πώλησαν, τους έκαναν παράπονο ότι ξεκολλούσαν μερικά από τα σύρματα.. Εγώ μεταξύ μας, μερικά σύρματα που μου ξέφευγαν από τα μετρήματα και προσπαθούσα με την πένσα να τα ξεκολλήσω, με δυσκόλεψαν πάρα πολύ.. Τώρα μένει να κάνω το ταψί.. Πιστεύω ότι το δεύτερο θα είναι τέλειο πάρα πολύ.. Θα χρησιμοποιήσω δια νευρώσεις ανά 12εκ. Σύρμα 4mm διάμετρο, το οποίο θα είναι τέλειο ως προς την στερεότητα του κλουβιού.. Όπως είπα χρειάζεσαι 3 ώρες, αλλά πρόσεξα τώρα που έκανα και ορισμένα καλούπια και την σειρά της δουλειά, θα τελειώνει σε 1-1.5 ώρα...

----------


## Lucky13

Σούπερ Νικόλα ! Θα έλεγα και το γνωστό σύνθημα "Νικόλα , Νικόλα .... Ολα" αλλά θα με κόψει η λογοκρισία ! Δέχεσαι και παραγγελίες ?  :Happy:  μπορείς όταν φτιάξεις το επόμενο να υπολογίζεις τι λεφτά ξόδεψες δια την κατασκευήν του? απο περιέργεια ρωτάω!

----------


## orion

> Να το πρώτο πειραματικό κλουβί που έκανα.. Το είχα αρχίσει πριν λίγες και λόγο εργασιών το άφησα.. Τώρα το τελείωσα και το έβαψα με σπρέϊ.. Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι είναι τέλειο και ότι είμαι ευχαριστημένος από την δουλειά που έγινε, αλλά έλυσα πολλά προβλήματα... Θα το χρησιμοποιήσω διότι πρόσεξα με αυτά που πουλάνε στα πετσάδικα και είναι όλα σχεδόν Κινέζικα, ένα παράπονο των πετσάδων είναι ότι σχεδόν σε όλα που πώλησαν, τους έκαναν παράπονο ότι ξεκολλούσαν μερικά από τα σύρματα.. Εγώ μεταξύ μας, μερικά σύρματα που μου ξέφευγαν από τα μετρήματα και προσπαθούσα με την πένσα να τα ξεκολλήσω, με δυσκόλεψαν πάρα πολύ.. Τώρα μένει να κάνω το ταψί.. Πιστεύω ότι το δεύτερο θα είναι τέλειο πάρα πολύ.. Θα χρησιμοποιήσω δια νευρώσεις ανά 12εκ. Σύρμα 4mm διάμετρο, το οποίο θα είναι τέλειο ως προς την στερεότητα του κλουβιού.. Όπως είπα χρειάζεσαι 3 ώρες, αλλά πρόσεξα τώρα που έκανα και ορισμένα καλούπια και την σειρά της δουλειά, θα τελειώνει σε 1-1.5 ώρα...


ό,τι και να πω είναι λιγο... είσαι τρελό μαστόρι!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Νικολα εισαι αρχοντας!!! της μαστοριας και της εφευρετικοτητας, ευγε!!!!! χαιρομαι πολυ!! που εισαι στην παρεα μας.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

πρεπει να βαφει το καγκελο? το ιδιο σιρμα δεν χρησιμοποιεις και στα ξυλινα χωρις να το βαψεις? ή εδω θα σκουριαζει στις ενωσεις?

το κλουβι ειναι παρα παρα πολυ καλο...δεν νομιζω πως θα σε πιστευψουν πολλοι αν τους το διξεις και πεις οτι το εφτιαξες εσυ στο χερι...μπραβο!!!

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

> ό,τι και να πω είναι λιγο... είσαι τρελό μαστόρι!!!


 Βλέπω ότι άλλαξες και το άβατορ σου.. Ναι όταν βάλω κάτι στο μυαλό μου θα το κάνω, και θα προσπαθήσω στην δεύτερη απόπειρα να το κάνω τέλειο.. Τώρα θα κάνω ζευγαρώστρα διπλή, όχι τριπλή 79Χ35Χ45 ύψος, νομίζω είναι ιδανικές οι διαστάσεις!!

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

> πρεπει να βαφει το καγκελο? το ιδιο σιρμα δεν χρησιμοποιεις και στα ξυλινα χωρις να το βαψεις? ή εδω θα σκουριαζει στις ενωσεις?
> 
> το κλουβι ειναι παρα παρα πολυ καλο...δεν νομιζω πως θα σε πιστευψουν πολλοι αν τους το διξεις και πεις οτι το εφτιαξες εσυ στο χερι...μπραβο!!!


Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν σκουριάζει, αλλά βαμμένο είναι πιο ωραίο, δεν νομίζεις..  :winky:

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Δημήτρη. lagreco 69 στο δεύτερο που θα είναι ζευγαρώστρα, θα μου πεις την διαφορά απ' αυτό με την ζευγαρώστρα.. Και εγώ χαίρομαι που είμαι στην παρέα σας, η μόνη διαφορά ότι είμαστε μακριά ο ένας από τον άλλο... :Party0016:

----------


## lagreco69

> Δημήτρη. lagreco 69 στο δεύτερο που θα είναι ζευγαρώστρα, θα μου πεις την διαφορά απ' αυτό με την ζευγαρώστρα.. Και εγώ χαίρομαι που είμαι στην παρέα σας, η μόνη διαφορά ότι είμαστε μακριά ο ένας από τον άλλο...



Ανυπομονω φιλε μου να δω και την ζευγαρωστρα με το καλο!! και αυτο με τις αποστασεις, ειναι αληθεια οτι δεν ειναι και οτι καλυτερο.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

για δικη μου χρηση θα το προτιμουσα νικελ...μιας και στο σπιτι υπαρχουν παπαγαλακια και τρωκτικα σε μεγαλητερο ποσοστο απ τα αθωα καναρινακια που δεν πηραζουν τα καγκελα...
περιμενουμε και βιντεο...εσυ εισαι μαστορι αλλα εγω το βλεπω σαν δυσκολουτσικο να γινει αυτη η δουλεια...αλλα θα το δωκιμασω...

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

> για δικη μου χρηση θα το προτιμουσα νικελ...μιας και στο σπιτι υπαρχουν παπαγαλακια και τρωκτικα σε μεγαλητερο ποσοστο απ τα αθωα καναρινακια που δεν πηραζουν τα καγκελα...
> περιμενουμε και βιντεο...εσυ εισαι μαστορι αλλα εγω το βλεπω σαν δυσκολουτσικο να γινει αυτη η δουλεια...αλλα θα το δωκιμασω...


'Αγγελε, εξαρτάτε και από τα παπαγαλάκια.. Αν είναι κοκατίλ, λάβερι η Μακάο  μεγάλοι παπαγάλοι, θα θέλουν χοντρότερα σύρματα από το 1.5-1.8mm, θα χρειαστούν 3mm πάχος τα σύρματα τουλάχιστον και πρέπει να είναι τοποθετημένα οριζόντια παρά κάθετα, διότι τους αρέσει να σκαρφαλώνουν.. Το νίκελ που λες γίνεται, αλλά πρέπει να τα πάρεις να στα εμβαπτίσουν σε νίκελ χρώμα η αν βρεις να τα κάνεις γαλβανιζέ.. Κοίτα και οι παπαγάλοι όταν είναι σκληρό πράγμα δεν νομίζω να καθίσουν να το ροκανίσουν, εξάλλου τους έχεις σουπιοκόκκαλο και άλλα παρεμφερή δια το ράμφος τους..
Κάθε αρχή είναι δύσκολη πάντα, αλλά δεν τα βάζεις κάτω.. Θα σου λέω προβλήματα που θα αντιμετωπίσεις και έτσι δια σένα θα είναι πιο εύκολο.. Μην μου χαλάς την μανέστρα τώρα που μου άνοιξες την όρεξη να με ακολουθήσεις..  :winky:

----------


## pkstar

Νικολα θα ηθελα πολυ να μαθω πως εφτιαξες αυτη τη συσκευη.Αν μπορεις αναρτησε το εδω η σε π.μ.

----------


## Nikos_V

Πολύ καλο!

----------


## vaggelxen

Μπορουμε να μάθουμε τα χαρακτηριστικά του συστήματος ;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

